# Looking for Accomodation for a month



## Jimbob (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, My family and I will be relocating to Dubai from the UK at the end of the month. We have family to stay with but the flat is small. Is there any advice for renting or anyone who has an apartment/villa for rent for the month of November at a reasonable rate? Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks
James


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

you can check hotel apartments cheaper to rent than a villa 
average price (600-800) Dhs per day you can get discount if you book one month it comes furnished one bedroom flat with one free meal


----------

